# Trolling System - 85 Hewes Bonefisher II



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Push pole

I second the 80lb 24v motor of your choice. Lithium is nice but why go through that expense for just weekend trips?


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I installed a 24v 80lb Minn Kota along with 2 odyssey pc1200 and a power mania 3 bank charger on my skiff last year. I’m very happy! I like the weight savings lithium offers, I just don’t think the high cost is worth it. My one regret is not having the auto deploy feature, as my TM is a one model year back from that feature.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> I installed a 24v 80lb Minn Kota along with 2 odyssey pc1200 and a power mania 3 bank charger on my skiff last year. I’m very happy! I like the weight savings lithium offers, I just don’t think the high cost is worth it. My one regret is not having the auto deploy feature, as my TM is a one model year back from that feature.


I second this: The Odyssey's are pretty strong/light and a fraction the cost of lithiums if you're on a budget.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> Push pole
> 
> I second the 80lb 24v motor of your choice. Lithium is nice but why go through that expense for just weekend trips?


Sorry, should have mentioned I definitely already have the push pole and will be using it as well!

I'll check on the Odyssey's. I guess I see the Lithiums as a 10 year investment. In 10 years, my oldest will be 15 and youngest 10. I could be on the water 40 or more weekends out of the year by that time. But if the Odyssey's last 5 and are 1/2 the price, then I also give myself the flexibility to upgrade after 5 years to potentially even new tech.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JRHorne said:


> Sorry, should have mentioned I definitely already have the push pole and will be using it as well!
> 
> I'll check on the Odyssey's. I guess I see the Lithiums as a 10 year investment. In 10 years, my oldest will be 15 and youngest 10. I could be on the water 40 or more weekends out of the year by that time. But if the Odyssey's last 5 and are 1/2 the price, then I also give myself the flexibility to upgrade after 5 years to potentially even new tech.


I have Odyssey's for starting and trolling. Both are about four years old and have given me zero trouble so far. The only problem is they're so small they don't fit in standard battery trays at all and you have to rig them to fit.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Really great service from my Odyssey batteries. One is 3+ years old and the other is a recent replacement for a private label AGM.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have Odyssey's for starting and trolling. Both are about four years old and have given me zero trouble so far. The only problem is they're so small they don't fit in standard battery trays at all and you have to rig them to fit.


https://bossmarineproducts.com/

Tray problem solved. I have one for my TM batteries and one in the back for my house battery. It’s a perfect fit.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Great discussion on the batteries. 

Now do I want the Minn Kota or MotorGuide?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> https://bossmarineproducts.com/
> 
> Tray problem solved. I have one for my TM batteries and one in the back for my house battery. It’s a perfect fit.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Xi5 Motorguide hands down. IMO their Anchor Lock is way better than MK Spot Lock - is quieter and doesn't drift off position. 

Last 3 MinnKotas I had all had warranty issues in the first year of owning - and they all had corrosion issues.

I agree on the Odyssey's too.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> Xi5 Motorguide hands down. IMO their Anchor Lock is way better than MK Spot Lock - is quieter and doesn't drift off position.
> 
> Last 3 MinnKotas I had all had warranty issues in the first year of owning - and they all had corrosion issues.
> 
> I agree on the Odyssey's too.


This pretty much sums up what I am reading on the interwebs between here, Hull Truth, etc. 

Looks like the system will be:
2x Odyssey PC1200s
Motorguide Xi5 24v, 80# thrust
Powermanie onboard charger

Just gotta figure out my shaft length now! (giggity)


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok folks, updates and a few more questions.
1: Which Powermania charger do I want to go with? Again, dual Odyssey PC1200s, plus the crank battery, so I figured a 3 bay system, 15A, so I thought the M315E2 Turbo Marine E2 would be best. But I can't find it anywhere! Maybe its an old model? Their website is pure garbage.

2: Got the Boss Marine battery tray. Looks amazing! Thanks @manny2376 for the link.

3: Motorguide Xi5 GPS it will be. I didn't realize you had to order the foot pedal separately and it was more money, but it is what it is.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

The remote doesn’t take much to get used to. Try it before you lay out more cash for the foot pedal. It’s not like the mechanical steering trolling motors.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks like I found the answer to my question. The Powermania M320V3 seems like the best option. My only real concern is making the long run from the front of the skiff to the rear battery just because there isn't a ton of room for a decent gauge cable. I'll figure it out though!


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Did you look at Rhodan Marine Systems trolling motors? I have had one for a few years not and it has worked well.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

MaGuyver said:


> Did you look at Rhodan Marine Systems trolling motors? I have had one for a few years not and it has worked well.


I did. I searched and read on them all: Minn Kota, Motorguide, Rhodan. It's like everything, you read enough and you'll find positive and negatives on them all. I decided on Motorguide and if I chose poorly, this entire site will know!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

JRHorne said:


> Sorry, should have mentioned I definitely already have the push pole and will be using it as well!
> 
> I'll check on the Odyssey's. I guess I see the Lithiums as a 10 year investment. In 10 years, my oldest will be 15 and youngest 10. I could be on the water 40 or more weekends out of the year by that time. But if the Odyssey's last 5 and are 1/2 the price, then I also give myself the flexibility to upgrade after 5 years to potentially even new tech.


I'd like to see a picture of your lappy Hewes
My 2 batteries are under the console for my 24v TM and I connect my GPS and depth finder directly to one of the batteries. I have the switch to turn off the power while not in use


----------

